# What's your choice for .22 Lr rimfire?



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I like my Savage MKII BV.I also have a Ruger 10/22 but it can't match the accuracy the BV.I'd also like to add a CZ American to the collection.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Belonging to and being on the board of directors of any indoor shooting range for the past 19 years and being a dedicated rimfire fanatic, there are several the meet the qualification of Favorite Rimfires for me.

To start with I am partial to Rugers. Let's face it the aftermarket industry has jumped onto the Rugers with both feet and it is super easy for the owner to customize a few different Ruger models to suit the individual persons needs.

Over the past 19 years I have owned and shot more different .22 LR Handguns that I care to admit to. I have had Browning Buckmarks, S&W Model 41's, S&W Model 2206's, S&W Model 22S's and the list goes on. However in the end I always keep going back to the Ruger MK series. They are just so easy to customize to suit the individual shooters wants and needs.










Above is an old 1992 vintage Ruger MKII Stainless-Steel 5 1/2" Bull Barrel. It has a Clark Custom Guns Steel Ruger Trigger, Volquartsen Custom Target Sear, Volquartsen Extended Bolt Release, hand honed Factory Hammer, On Target Blast Shield, a couple sets of custom grips and a Burris FastFire Red Dot Optical Sight with the Burris mount that replaces the rear sight. The accuracy and shootability of this old Ruger never ceases to amaze me.










Above is a Ruger MKIII 22/45, again that I customized. The grip frame was modified so I could install Hogue Soft Rubber, Finger Groove 1911 Grips. Inside are the same modifications as the above Ruger MKII. I have also added HiViz Fiber Optic Front Sight and Ruger V Notch Rear Sight for my 50+ year old eyes. This is my favorite packin pistol when I want to carry a .22 in a holster.










When it turns to long guns the above Ruger K77/22 is my pride and joy. I basically threw away everything of the original Ruger except the action. I installed a Clark Custom Guns 20" Stainless-Steel Bull Barrel, and a Volquartsen Custom Laminated Stock (that I have reshaped to better suit me). I honed and polished on the factory Ruger Trigger until it breaks like a glass rod. I also added a overtravel adjustment screw to eliminate trigger overtravel after it fires. Sitting on top is a Weaver V-16 4x16x42mm AO Rifle Scope with a Fine Crosshair / Dot Reticle. This Rifle shoots way better than I can and at times makes me look good.










The last Ruger Rimfire is none other than a 10/22. I bought this Ruger 10/22 used for $100.00 with the intent on modifying it. Next I acquired a TAPCO T-6 Stock, and knew from the get go that I was going to modify it. I hated the blocky forend on the TAPCO Stock so I started cutting and modifying until I was able to attach an AR-15 DPMS Aluminum Carbine Length Free Float Tube on it. I then shortened the factory Ruger Barrel to 17", removing the front sight and recrowning the barrel in the process. I then Chamfered / Radiused the bottom rear of the Bolt to ensure smoother cycling. I also did the Auto Bolt Modification to this Ruger so that when I lock the bolt back, now all that is needed to release the bolt is to simply pull back on the bolt handle and let it go forward instead of having to also push in on the bolt release. I then polished everything in the trigger group and replaced the trigger and sear springs. I don't know if I got lucky, or if shortening the barrel, free floating the barrel or what but this little 10/22 shoots better than any other 10/22 I have ever had.

Anyway those are my favorite Rimfires. I am going to build another 10/22 but the next one will be a heavy barrel target rifle of sorts.

A good friend of mine once told me a person can never have to many .22 LR Rimfires and I think he is right.

Larry


----------

